# First Wine---Blackberry Merlot



## dangerdave (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, our newset Winemaster Wannabe has hit the ground running, so to speak. I just ordered my deluxe equipment kit from George at FVW, and hit him up for my first wine kit, too. I'm going with the Orchard Breezin Blackberry Merlot. My lovely wife loves sweet wine, so I let her have the honor of picking our first batch.

One question for now, while I practice my patience: I have seen it mentioned in several threads I've been reading. What is Tim V's 5-20-40-90 schedule? Can someone give me a link to this information?

Here we go!!!

Dave


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

here U go

http://www.winemakermag.com/blogs/Making-Your-Kit-Wine-Shine-Redeaux.html


----------



## Julie (Jul 24, 2011)

Well I am totaly clueless on Tim's V 5-20-40-90 schedule, but if you are looking for advice on making the Blackberry Merlot, just follow the directions that come with it. This was one of my first wines that I made, it will be ready to drink in 6 months.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

I would not use it on this wine. The wine you are making is designed to be a fast drinker.


----------



## Tom (Jul 24, 2011)

Julie said:


> Well I am totaly clueless on Tim's V 5-20-40-90 schedule, but if you are looking for advice on making the Blackberry Merlot, just follow the directions that come with it. This was one of my first wines that I made, it will be ready to drink in 6 months.



Look above your post for the URL


----------



## Repsolal (Jul 24, 2011)

I have made over 70 kits in the past 3 years and only ever made the OB kits for my wife............ but last week I picked up the Blackberry Merlot for myself
as my wife does not like reds or blackberry's......... so if its nasty i'm stuck with it as she wont drink it 

I added 1/3 of the flavor pak up front and enough sugar to boost the sg to 1.08 or so........ hoping for it to become a nice merlot with a decent blackberry taste without being too sweet..... I will followup in a few weeks after I get to taste it, its still fermenting right now.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

Repsolal, I am aso currently making this kit except WE's version of it. I am making it exactly the same way you did.


----------



## EdwardLongshanks (Jul 24, 2011)

Julie said:


> Well I am totaly clueless on Tim's V 5-20-40-90 schedule, but if you are looking for advice on making the Blackberry Merlot, just follow the directions that come with it. This was one of my first wines that I made, it will be ready to drink in 6 months.



As I understood it, the Mist kits have a high water content since its only a 7.5L kit, and also a high sugar content making the aging potential extremely limited. The are usually early drinkers with a shelf life no longer than a year. I could be wrong as I have never compared a young mist wine to an aged mist wine from the same batch.
Edit: I just double checked. My info was from someone who does a FOP. basically they don't do bulk aging on site although the peak aging for their mist is 1-6 months. And the shelf life was after bottling so in their case about a year. If you do it at home and age it for a few months before you bottle it the taste should be considerably better.


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 26, 2011)

*Thanks!*

They told me this site was great! You folks rule!

Thanks, Tom, for the link.

Julie. Keep me posted here on how your batch is going.

Repsolal, I'm going to try your method, I think. I don't want the wine to turn out super sweet.

I know this wine will be a "quick drinker". I'll lay up some "longer" batches later. I just need to practice my technique...get things moving.

Kit should be in by Thursday. That night, I'll be mixing my first must! 

I'm already think about what to make next and I haven't even made my first wine yet! Is this normal? Does this hobby _do_ this to you? 

Dave


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Jul 26, 2011)

dangerdave said:


> I'm already think about what to make next and I haven't even made my first wine yet! Is this normal? Does this hobby _do_ this to you?
> 
> Dave




Been there. Now I've moved up to hundreds of gallons at a time. I love me some blackberry merlot. Never made a "kit" so to speak. Bought a Vintners Harvest merlot can of juice and added frozen blackberries to it. Makes good wine. Dunno about the mist kits or any kits for that matter. The Vintner's Harvest juices are pretty easy to do, but only do the 3 gal recipes, unless you plan on doing a mixed setup like we have done on many occasions. WELCOME btw!

Your best bet is to come and ask as many questions as you like on here and just give as much info. The people on here are experienced, helpful and give quality criticism. No rudeness, just helpful insight, from my experiences on here. GOOD LUCK and more importantly have fun!


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 30, 2011)

*OCEAN BREEZING Blackberry Merlot*

In Primary 07-29-11 (4pm) per manufacturer's instructions.

SG = 1.055
Temp= 80F







My wife, Johnna, was looking thru the ingredients...

"What's this?", Johnna asked, holding up a small sealed package.

"That's bentonite.", said I.

She gave me a sardonic smile. "That's what the package says. But what _is_ it?"

"It's the very first ingredient: special clay. We mix it with a little water and dump it in the must." I smiled, knowing her mind.

"So," she said, "we're making wine, and the first thing we ad is..."

"Mud!" I exclaimed. 

We both laughed to the point of tears. Who would figure!


----------



## dangerdave (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm at work today (I work a 24 hour shift). But my lovely wife says that the wine is showing signs of fermentation. That's a good thing.

One question. I know you can very proceedures a bit. Given that, I followed the manufacture's instructions exactly. I sprinkled the yeast right on top and did not stir it in. The instructions (as I recall), did not mention ever stiring the wine while in the Primary. Should I (gently) stir it at some point? If so, how often?

Anyone?


----------



## Tom (Jul 30, 2011)

relax. have a gless or 2. Let it do its thing from here.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 30, 2011)

Dave I never stir any of my kit wines while fermenting. Others do. Like Tom said, relax and have a glass of wine.


----------



## dangerdave (Aug 2, 2011)

The merlot (soon to be blackberried) is fermenting nicely on Day 4.

Temp=75F

SG=1.01

Should be able to rack to carboy in next couple of days.

And thanks, Dan. Having a glass of wine and relaxing really helped.


----------



## robie (Aug 2, 2011)

As mentioned, we all do some things differently. IMO, until the SG gets down to about 1.010, I would stir it at least once a day to get some air into the wine, even though this wine does not have a grape pack.

If you are not going to stir it, at least make sure the lid is not sealed down tightly during that same period. At least some air can get in. If you have gnats or fruit flies, put a clean towel over the bucket, then set the lid on top of that, but don't snap it down.

Doing both of the above is what I always do.

Also, don't mess with the procedures. Do it by the instruction the first time through.


----------



## dangerdave (Aug 4, 2011)

Racked to the carboy last night. The wine actually tasted pretty good. Young, but flavorful. When I finally talked the wife into trying it (I convinced her by commenting that any cook should sample their work), she agreed that this batch should turn out nicely.

Letting it sit, now. I'll rack it again in a few weeks.


----------



## robie (Aug 4, 2011)

Glad you and the wife are excited about the wine. Later, when you serve it, you will find that it tastes much better poured over a full glass of ice. The colder the better.

Make sure you degas it well. Actually, some summer wines taste pretty good with a little fizz left in them. Runningwolf has a neat process for adding more fizz to them; I am wanting to try it myself, as I make several summer wines each spring.

This first time, I would degas it. Warm it up to about 75F to do it.


----------



## dangerdave (Aug 4, 2011)

Yes, Robie, it was 75F when I degassed last night. My first racking/degassing went very well.




Now...we wait!


----------



## dangerdave (Aug 29, 2011)

We did our very first bottling this past Saturday, appropriately right before we went to the Wine Fest in Franklin Park. It was a family affair, and a good time was had by all.

Amazing how good this wine is after only four weeks!


----------



## robie (Aug 30, 2011)

Great! makes it all worthwhile, doesn't it?

The summer wines are designed to be early drinkers, so there is not much reason to wait. They should be drank within the first year. Some people keep them longer, but I drink mine within the first six months. After that they start going downhill.


----------

